# Lynksys AE1200/2500 802.11 Wireless LAN Dongle



## kcnodak (Jan 14, 2018)

I get the following error message when I try to upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10. 

Lynksys AE1200/2500 802.11 Wireless LAN Dongle 
This device is incompatible with this version of Windows and must be removed before continuing

I know there is a closed thread about this topic, but I don't have the dongle in my computer or need it. I actually have the dongle, but I don't ever remember using it in this computer because I have it connect to my home network with an ethernet cable. I cannot find this driver to delete it. I would also like to point out that Linksys is spelled wrong in the error message. Is this something that might give a clue what my problem is?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Try going to control panel and removing anything Linksys related.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Also try the steps in the 2nd post here :-

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/50zd60


----------

